# Russell Crow's A beautiful mind



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I saw this movie yesterday and loved it. It is about a schizofrenic (sp?) mathematician. There are several parts in which his mind plays tricks on him as part of his illness and it reminded me how my mind plays tricks on me.The way his mind guides him to believe his allusinations (sp?) are real reminded me of how our minds makes us feel we cannot do something because of IBS. And above all how we end up believing it.This is a great movie, if you have the time go see it (if it's still in the theaters). I am not a Russell Crow fan, but boy... what a performance he made. I loved it.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I saw the movie & liked it for a variety of reasons.But a word of caution - much of it is fabricated, though it was presented as a true story. There is a big controversy over that.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

That is the only thing I do not like about true stories; very few times you find one that presents things like they happened.







Maybe that is why they write based on a true story instead of "this is the story"???


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, have not seen it yet, but heard it was excellent and am looking forward to it.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yes eric, actually the best I have liked in a long time.Tonight I saw Ali and liked it too.


----------

